# Anyone do HPDEs with their MQB TT roadster?



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

I may sell my Miata and buy a TT. My question is do event organizers "approve" the stock roll hoops on the TT? I want a roadster but not at the expense of no track days. Thanks for any info:thumbup:


----------

